# We're back...



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Did you miss us? We had a wonderful time. Only two small incidents.... yesterday Willow decided, at the pound, that she was not going to come. No treat was good enough. We coaxed, we begged, we yelled, we chased. It sucked, but after approx fifteen l o n g mins we finally tapped her.
Then this morning a huge hound came up to then. Very friendly thing but Jake went up, put paws on either side of her head and tried to bite her face 
I am glad I was right there to grab him, he was to small to get her face and that the Hunter who owned the dog was to hung over to care.
Any way all in all a good time. More off to catch up on all your posts.


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome back,of course we've missed you all!
Loving the pictures, and glad you had a lovely time.
Jake must of gone in to "protection" mode ......
Not like him is it to be unfriendly to another dog?? X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome back!! must admit I have been away as well but I'm sure you have been really missed - lovely, lovely photo's as usual, the colour of Willow in the one of her in the middle with the sunhilighting her colour - stunning! Jake looks gorgeous as always, perhaps he was just trying to give a love bite?!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome back Donna! I hope you had a great time! Lovely pictures


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Welcome back,of course we've missed you all!
> Loving the pictures, and glad you had a lovely time.
> Jake must of gone in to "protection" mode ......
> Not like him is it to be unfriendly to another dog?? X


This is now the third time in a about a month that he has"gone after" another dog and I had excused it away. He is now going back to training. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> This is now the third time in a about a month that he has"gone after" another dog and I had excused it away. He is now going back to training.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Awwww cheeky jake! 
Back to school you go
My son (age 4) has started growling at us if we do something he doesn't like! 
Like wake him up, or say no - I think he's learnt it off ruby x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Awwww cheeky jake!
> Back to school you go
> My son (age 4) has started growling at us if we do something he doesn't like!
> Like wake him up, or say no - I think he's learnt it off ruby x


Better to learn from Ruby. If he learns from Ralph someone is going to be missing legs 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Better to learn from Ruby. If he learns from Ralph someone is going to be missing legs
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Yes, true- I don't want billy to start nipping the post mans ankles!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome back.
Love the picture of Jake and the duck  
It looks like such a beautiful place, I hope you came back refreshed, relaxed and happy.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome back hope you had a great time and a fab anniversary xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Welcome back.
> Love the picture of Jake and the duck
> It looks like such a beautiful place, I hope you came back refreshed, relaxed and happy.


It was amazing. He almost swam! I think if it had been warmer her might have! 
We had s blast. They were off leash all weekend. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

:jumping::whoo: your back!! Glad you had a good time!! Love the pictures they are amazing! Poor Jake maybe he was just confused or trying to protect the family. I still love him You were missed for sure!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


It looks gorgeous Donna, poor jake upsidedown!
Great pics, 
And totally unrelated but very apt for your lodgings, I'm loving the upholstery on jake & willows couch! X!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> It looks gorgeous Donna, poor jake upsidedown!
> Great pics,
> And totally unrelated but very apt for your lodgings, I'm loving the upholstery on jake & willows couch! X!


Me too!! Too bad we could not see any moose. They opened hunting season Sat.  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooo maybe they were all practicing hiding in preparation for the huntsmen! 
Would of been nice to see one in the wild though?
I bet jake would of tried to bite one hehe


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ooooo maybe they were all practicing hiding in preparation for the huntsmen!
> Would of been nice to see one in the wild though?
> I bet jake would of tried to bite one hehe


We see them every year in the spring. They are amazing animals. Beautiful and majestic. The only thing is they hate dogs and could try to kill them so I never moose peep any more. It's all about the poos having fun. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks fab, where were you ???? 
I just said to Richard ' Moose hunting started on Saturday' 
He said 'Where are they America???'
Me ..' ......no Liverpool lol '


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I do like the idea of moose peeping !  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Looks fab, where were you ????
> I just said to Richard ' Moose hunting started on Saturday'
> He said 'Where are they America???'
> Me ..' ......no Liverpool lol '


We were in New Hampshire about 15 mins from the Canadian border. There use to be so many Moose up there (15 or so years back), sometimes they blocked the road. Then they decided to allow Moose hunting by lottery again. Now there are so few you are lucky to see one. We go every May and peep for hours on end till we find one. (well we wont be now that we have J&W)
I hate hunting, esp Moose hunting. It is like hunting cows. They just stand there.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Looks fab, where were you ????
> I just said to Richard ' Moose hunting started on Saturday'
> He said 'Where are they America???'
> Me ..' ......no Liverpool lol '


So funny..... Yet so true!
No offence to any of our Liverpudlian members


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My favourite book when I was little was Thidwick The Big hearted Moose by Dr Seuss... I've had a soft spot for Moose ever since.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So glad you're back!!

Love the pics-looks like everyone had a great time. The pups look beautiful! So does the scenery!

Xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely photos, sleeping Jake is my favourite and is that St Elmo's fire??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm glad you're back too!  Thank you for the lovely photos as well. It sounds like you were close to where we are. We did see a moose this weekend, sadly he was deceased and strapped all gangly like on a trailer. The police had stopped them, I think to get them to tie down the flopping bits better. 

We also saw a porcupine, very much alive and learned that Rufus's "superb" recall is a sham. He didn't even pretend to listen. He just ran straight to it. I don't know why it ignored him and just kept waddling away? Thank god too because my vet friend was telling me of a five hour porcupine related surgery she had to do recently on a german shepard!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I'm glad you're back too!  Thank you for the lovely photos as well. It sounds like you were close to where we are. We did see a moose this weekend, sadly he was deceased and strapped all gangly like on a trailer. The police had stopped them, I think to get them to tie down the flopping bits better.
> 
> We also saw a porcupine, very much alive and learned that Rufus's "superb" recall is a sham. He didn't even pretend to listen. He just ran straight to it. I don't know why it ignored him and just kept waddling away? Thank god too because my vet friend was telling me of a five hour porcupine related surgery she had to do recently on a german shepard!


Oh I hate seeing that!!!
Thank goodness it left him alone. I have also heard it can be very bad. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Photo's look lovely, looks like an amazing place, sad about the moose I would hate to see them hunted as well, hope they stop it again, doesn't sound as if they need to do it to keep the numbers down.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow, looks like a truly amazing place, for you AND Jake & Willow to spend some idyllic time.  The photos are stunning too.


----------

